# Dx code



## nyyankees (May 12, 2009)

If a pt has a tubal logation for requested sterilization what would be a good dx code?

Thanks


----------



## dmaec (May 12, 2009)

V25.2


----------



## nyyankees (May 12, 2009)

Thanks donna


----------

